# Green flooring out of peach pits?



## aaron.klimchuk

This is definitely a new and interesting idea. I haven't heard of it myself but it seems like it can be quite customizable. I do however see a couple downsides. As mentioned in the article it does use urethane to help seal the pits and the other components of the floor. This isn't too "green" of a material, but at least it uses renewable peach pits. The major issue is cost. Because each of these floors are handmade and completely customizable I'm guessing they are quite costly, not to mention the only "manufacturer" is in South Africa. 

I love the thinking outside the box on this one, but I don't see it playing a big roll in the green friendly movement right now. For the time being I suggest bamboo and cork as more mainstream and and proven green flooring.


----------



## AinsleyKath

Great post, made me to eager find out - peach pit flooring.

well i got this image while searching for information to know more details regarding peach pits










This is unique flooring is made from peach pits which are hand-packed onto a glued surface, and then filled with a salica sand mix.


----------

